# Bowed Vinyl Patio Sliders



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

The last three vinyl patio sliders I have ordered from Simonton have been concave to the interior on the lower frame where the wheels are housed. Bowed like that they don't close properly, requiring more effort and slamming into the inner edge of the vertical frame.

A service person mentioned that there is metal reinforcement inside the vinyl frame and that they are bendable. Being tired of returning the sliders and waiting, I took one of the old ones, set the corners on wood blocks and put a knee to the frame. I wasn't real aggressive but I got the job done. It flattened it out pretty well. Has anyone else heard of doing this? Am I causing any damage to the slider? The glass is tempered.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a similar issue with a pella vinyl sliding door, but my door faces west, and I installed it in summer, and it works fine, but in winter, the door bows inward and is very hard to close because it hits the vertical jamb. At least your problem is consistent!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I wonder if it's the glass that concave and tweaking the frame with it? There have been problems with concave glass on newer windows but I haven't heard of that damaging the frames. Have you put a straight edge on the glass?


----------



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I just put a straight edge on the inner glass pane and it is concave. The exterior pane is ok.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Keep and eye on it. Could be a seal failure depressurization.


----------

